# [RISOLTO] openvpn-2.1: eliminare un utente

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

sto cercando di eliminare un utente dal mio server OpenVPN ma non capisco quali siano i passi necessari per completare la cancellazione a tutti gli effetti, chiavi comprese.

La prima cosa che ho fatto è quella di andare in /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa e dare un bel revoke-full nome_utente.

Effettivamente ho avuto la conferma che tutto sia andato bene, ma le chiavi sono ancora presenti e il file xx.pem è ancora presente.

Non c'è un modo automatico per fare pulizia dei files di un utente, una volta che è stato revocato?

Ho notato che insieme alle chiavi e ai certificati, per ogni utente c'è un file xx.pem, dove xx è un numero, ma non so con esattezza quale sia l'xx.pem corrispondente a quell'utente che voglio eliminare. Prima di cancellare a mano e di fare danni, volevo sapere quale fosse la procedura.

In giro ho letto che bisogna anche usare un certo comando crl-verify, dopo il revoke-full, ma quel comando non c'è più. Ho visto che è un'opzione invece (openvpn --crl-verify) ma quando gli passo anche il nome del crl.pem mi dice "Options error: You must define TUN/TAP device (--dev)". Anche se gli specifico l'interfaccia comunque da un altro errore e si cade in un giro vizioso... 

Come fare quindi?

----------

## fbcyborg

Alla fine ho risolto.

La procedura corretta è questa:

1) Andare in /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa

2) source ./vars

3) ./revoke-full username

Con questi tre passaggi l'utente non può più connettersi alla VPN.

----------

